# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgett's Frog sexing help

## ElectricNarwhal

Hi, I was wondering if any of you Budgett's frog owners could post your tips on sexing Budgett's frogs, in searching the internet I have found very little specific information. If it would help I can post a picture of my frog. Thanks!

----------

